# White cottony stuff coming off EYE!



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I had treated my spilo years ago for cloudy/popeye which is whet I thought its problem to be due to ammonia burn etc....

You have seen the pics and I have said I know the eye has a white cloud from about 4 years ago that pimafix didnt fix!

So, I was treating for what seemed to have been possibly fin rot...a whitish look to his dorsal and top fin.

The white on his 1 eye started just coming off!!!
Today was the 4th day of Melafix treatment!
I ASSUME this is a GOOD thing....I will continue the treatment as prescribed on the bottle and may hit him again a week later!

Tell me what you think PLEASE!

View attachment 160875

View attachment 160876

View attachment 160877

View attachment 160878

View attachment 160879


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

IMO-It doesn't look all that bad Sir-

Maybe a bit of salt and a temp bump......Might do the trick...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

its at 82 and has been for about 3 weeks used to have it at 78-80...should i bump it up more???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nah-Thats high enough...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nah-Thats high enough...


Well now that I said that I have one of the sticker strip thermometers. the 78 and 80 are highlighted. 
Maybe I should bump it 1-2 degrees?


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

i have my tank at 82 all the time, id call it safe.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well Im boosting it to 80-82 added salt on top of the melafix on day 1 2 and today day 4.
hopefully tomorrow will be even better results. I have to go buy more though b/c i thought the little bottle would have been enough.

Any other comments or tips?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Come on 34 views and NO COMMENTS but from AK and the new guy goldlake??????


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

OK, I'll reply. How did you get those pictures lined up all crazy like that?

I agree with AK, though. Doesn't look that bad. 
It will be interesting to see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

barbianj said:


> OK, I'll reply. How did you get those pictures lined up all crazy like that?
> 
> I agree with AK, though. Doesn't look that bad.
> It will be interesting to see what happens in the next few days.


Dont know what you mean?? they are in a straight line when I look at them.

What is it though????


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Doesn't bother me, but some people get a little excited when photos are arranged left to right.
They should go:



[Img]

[Img]

[Img]

I think you have few replies because no one yet is sure what it is.
You have some good photos, and it looks like whatever it is, it is starting to come off.
Is the original illnes that you treated for getting better?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

barbianj said:


> Doesn't bother me, but some people get a little excited when photos are arranged left to right.
> They should go:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well its been just over 7 days. Did about 25-30%water change and not much difference.

The final product was not much different then the 3rd pic minus the white matter coming off his eye. 
Im going to let the filters run a few days test the water and do another water change in a few days. 
I will start dosing him again on Wednesday probably.

Would PIMAFIX be worth a shot? Ive read but cant see the difference between that and MELAFIX???

Another thing is he WONT EAT....I don't get it b/c he is a bit more aggressive then usual b/c I haven't really fed him during treatment. I did however offer him cichlid gold a few days (he didnt touch it) and a shrimp the 2nd day he hasn't been touching shrimp lately?

Im not too worried that he isnt eating b/c I know if he is hungry enough he will eat so...but any tips or suggestions?

Thanks

i will post pics later.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

my rbp eye went like that a few months ago and he stopped eating but slowly cleared up with no treatment thats all i know just keep the water changes going and it should heal up imo but i'm no expert


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ronzz said:


> my rbp eye went like that a few months ago and he stopped eating but slowly cleared up with no treatment thats all i know just keep the water changes going and it should heal up imo but i'm no expert


Yeah that little bit came off...I did 8 days of treatment b/c I missed a day being at a wedding. 
I figure Ill give it a week which is tomorrow and do another 7 days treatment. My water params are Good...Well almost 
PH 7.4
Nitrate was 40-60 I couldn't tell. 
Ammonia was .25-.50
everything else 0
just doing a water change again


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im starting the 2nd treatment today. Took the bit of carbon I had in the tank out and dosed with Melafix as per instructions and added salt.

Anymore info is greatly appreciated. I believe it is permanent as thats what I thought before b/c I tried to treat it years ago with Mela or pimafix and it didnt do anything! 
Anyway...what about taking the guy out of the tank and Scrapping it? I know its the eye but....could that work without hurting him?
I really dont even now how I would catch the SOB if I had to though.


----------

